
One Big Net for Everything - ghosthamlet
https://arxiv.org/abs/1802.08864
======
black_puppydog
Is it just me or does the abstract become a bit uncanny just by the constant
use of "ONE"? Maybe it was the ambient jazz I was listening to while reading
the abstract... :D

